# Glass jar source?



## megan

Does anyone have a source for ordering glass jars and plastic lids? 

Since that is what we should store our milk in I would like some but all I can come up with are pickle jars with metal lids or empty mayo jars and neither are too big - unless I want to buy the super jumbo jar pickles at wally world and be eating them forever!!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I have seen them at many auctions and garage sales, or you could try asking people that have lots of kids that buy them to save for you.. Canning jars are sold in stores.. and you can still find the two quart ones in small hardware stores in small towns..
Barb


----------



## Sondra

Ace hardware will order in wide mouth 1/2 gal masson jars for you abt $10 for a case of 6 you can order plastic lids I think from some of the cheese places or dairy supplies can't remember where I saw them but I just used sarah wrap under the metal canning lids.


----------



## Bernice

Try resturants or your local school cafeteria. I like the 1/2 gal size. 

A few yrs back I knew a lady who loved pickles. She gave me all her used jars, only problem was they reduced the size and they weren't gallon sized.


----------



## Ravens Haven

Uline.com


----------



## Madfarmer

If you google "Canning supplies" I know there's an online place that ships all sizes of jars, at least up to half-gallon. I just don't have it bookmarked. They have the plastic lids as well. I think their prices are pretty good, but of course you'll pay shipping.

Tom


----------



## adillenal

Our local Dollar Store sells a 1/2 gallon glass jar with a plastic lid which I use to store milk in my frig in. I think they are $2.50 each. They are shaped like a square mason jar.


----------



## buckrun

www.canningpantry.com


----------



## megan

Thanks all!!
since I am only using the milk for bottle babies now I have been putting it in those big plastic juice jugs but now I am getting more milk than the babies need so I need to start doing things "right" with extra milk so I can do something good with it - like soap and cheese!!


----------



## Sondra

OK Megan if your going to freeze it then just use glad ziplock freezer bags and lay flat. I did that for years and still do for my soap I weigh and freeze just what is needed for a batch of soap then I just break it up and put my lye over it frozen. Don't use the Dollar store jars for any freezing been there done that. But do love them for my milk in the frig or making kefir.


----------



## MayLOC

buckrun said:


> www.canningpantry.com


I ordered a dozen 1/2 gal. jars and the plastic lids from these guys last fall w/no trouble. I just googled around and this was the cheapest place I could find then. Maybe there are others cheaper now though. I can't get them locally.


----------



## Sondra

Kassi that is a great site and the ball 1/2 gallon is what I have Ace Hardware order in for me here.


----------



## megan

so what is a good quantity to freeze in each bag? I have never made soap before so I am not familiar with recipes. I am planning to try this in the middle of winter when I am snowed in.
Thanks!


----------



## mill-valley

I ordered a case of 1/2 gallon jars on ebay...more expensive (about $20 for 6) but I didn't shop around, just bought them .

Lids I've found at our farm supply store, grocery store, etc. made by Ball. Hoegger's also sells plastic regular and wide mouth lids.


----------



## Ravens Haven

1/2 gallon mason jars can be found at Ingles


----------



## Sondra

I freeze 22 oz in gal zip lock bags for soap like the walmart recipe


----------

